# Anyone into MP3-Lady Antebellum- OWN THE NIGHT album- .25cents New deal daily,



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Found on my homepage today. Also the list some .25cent books, popular titles. Fatwallet forums.
Link to Album"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IF5H2S/ref=nosim/?tag=fatwalletcom&linkCode=as1

Apparently there are more albums for .25. Amazon is matching the new www.play.google.com items, and there are 4 days left of the 25 cent deals. Todays app is Paperr Camera, book is We Need to talk about Kevin, Album is Coldplay-Mylo Xyloto and a movie- American Psycho.


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you!

Kim


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone done this without the Amazon MP3 downloader? I want to buy it but can't install that on my work computer. Ah, watch the deal be off by the time I get home!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I usually just have it go to the cloud and download later.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just found this explaination on my homepage.

"A couple of people asked how to find these 25 cent albums. Amazon is price matching to Google's new service Play. If you go to http://play.google.com they have daily deals on music, ebooks, movies, and android apps. I haven't checked to see how many of the deals Amazon is matching, but they are at least matching the music for now."

Today's album is Coldplay, guess they stay at the 25 when posted till special deals end in 4 more days.

Listed todays in OP. Should check each day to see what is available, then check on Amazon. Today's Book:

http://www.amazon.com/Need-Talk-About-Kevin-ebook/dp/B004ZY0VHY/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1331330727&sr=1-1


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Gah. I didn't do it b/c the FAQ said your songs are only available for download for a short time afterwards, & naturally it's back at $11 now. Boo!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> Gah. I didn't do it b/c the FAQ said your songs are only available for download for a short time afterwards, & naturally it's back at $11 now. Boo!


This was posted yesterday. If you had done the buy it now, it would have gone to the cloud, and you can then download it to any computer at a later time. I've never had a problem.

The Coldplay album is still available!


----------

